# Hi from Pa



## hjkaga (Apr 10, 2008)

My name is Heidi and I live in south central pennsylvania. I am getting an 18 mth old quarter/pony cross this coming sunday. I have grown up with horses around but haven't done a whole lot with them for a long time. My dad usually takes care of them, they were always his horses. I am finally getting a horse of my own that I am going to break and ride. I am very excited about getting Ty. I am looking forward to chatting with everyone here and learning more.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum, Heidi! 
AKA neighbor; I live in Delaware lol. :lol:

That's so cool you're getting a horse, congrats!  
Have fun posting!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Hi Heidi!
Welcome to the HF
I'm a neighbor too. New Jersey


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hiya
welcome to the forum


----------



## i-love-stitch (Mar 11, 2008)

Welcome! I hope you enjoy!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

welcome


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Hey! Welcome to the HF! Have fun! It's a great forum-the best.


----------



## xoLivxo (Dec 27, 2007)

im from centreal pa aswell!!!!


----------

